# Phase Question



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

I was watching a sub how to video on you tube and it was stated, if you use 2 subs you should set phase on 1 sub to 0 and 2nd sub at 180. Is this correct ? :dontknow: Thanks.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

In the absense of more information, no that is not correct. Under certain conditions maybe, but placement, along with other variables has a lot to do with it.

It can be very difficult to adjust multiple subs in different locations for optimal performance without making some measurements. If you are not set up to use REW I would strongly suggest you get it.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

I am fairly happy with present setup. I just thought I might have missed something with my setup , according to the youtube video. Thanks.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You might want to share what video you were using. It might be helpful to others or there may be some critique that could be provided to give context to what was said.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Here is a link to the suspect advice. The phase is addressed at 5min 30 sec in




. This is the second video I found with this info today. I could not refind first one.


----------

